# Are you thinking of Morocco this winter?



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Don


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Wow, what a lot of useful information. Unfortunately "think" is all we're likely to do at the moment but at some stage Morocco will be on our itinerary and all this is very good to know.
Chris


----------

